# What is this?!



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Can someone please clarify what this stuff is. I have heard "don't swim in the sea when the wind blows from the east coz it's from Nerja". I have also heard that it is sand from Africa dropped onto the sea via rain ( I thought it would sink!). Any ideas anyone?








I hope this works!!
No, hasn't worked. Will try again.
. I've forgotten how to transfer photos!!!:help::doh:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> Can someone please clarify what this stuff is. I have heard "don't swim in the sea when the wind blows from the east coz it's from Nerja". I have also heard that it is sand from Africa dropped onto the sea via rain ( I thought it would sink!). Any ideas anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Phew. Did it. I'll never remember again how I did tho'!!!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Phew. Did it. I'll never remember again how I did tho'!!!!!


It certainly looks like Saharan sand, Chica, looking at the colour of it - I know from my sister in law in the Canaries that they really suffer with it there - terrible if anyone has respiratory complications. Either that or a wierd algae!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> It certainly looks like Saharan sand, Chica, looking at the colour of it - I know from my sister in law in the Canaries that they really suffer with it there - terrible if anyone has respiratory complications. Either that or a wierd algae!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


I hope that's all it is Tally


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Unless it's your wierd vaping thingy drifting across the sea?!?!

xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Unless it's your wierd vaping thingy drifting across the sea?!?!
> 
> xxx


Hahaha... I'm still on it!!! I've often wondered if it is addling my brain . Who knows, I am an experiment paving the way for the future :loco::wacko::smokin:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Just a thought. We see this often in the summer or should I say , notice it more in the summer, so, why aren't the beaches red:confused2:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Also looks a bit like the Red Tide that we get over here in the Persian Gulf,(an Algae Bloom, common is very warm waters) which is dangerous... but you would see lots of dead fish on the beaches. if it is Red tide it looks very mild this can get extreme and the water turns completely blood red, then its time to worry

So I think if there's no dead Fish then its probably nothing more than Sahara Sands, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Those pictures are amazing mayotom!!! Scary .


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

That's weird. I definately uploaded this picture last night only to find it gone this morning:confused2: I only had 4 small shandies

Please ignore this picture!!!! I have posted it on the wrong thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG. I really am going crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I have posted this on the wrong thread


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I can't get this to delete


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Orange stains spotted in the sea along the eastern coast | Sur

Beachgoers in Rincón de la Victoria and Benajarafe were somewhat perplexed to find huge orange stains in the seawater on Sunday. These were seemingly the same kind of stains which had been spotted in some areas in Nerja and Almayate the day before. Anchovy egg shells were the cause, it appears, and there was no danger posed to swimmers.

*The Mystery is solved, its just Caviar!!!*


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeez Mayo - someone must have eaten some cheap "caviar" - anchovy egg shells indeed!! Maybe some sozzled expat chucking up their izza:in the sea!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Orange stains spotted in the sea along the eastern coast | Sur
> 
> Beachgoers in Rincón de la Victoria and Benajarafe were somewhat perplexed to find huge orange stains in the seawater on Sunday. These were seemingly the same kind of stains which had been spotted in some areas in Nerja and Almayate the day before. Anchovy egg shells were the cause, it appears, and there was no danger posed to swimmers.
> 
> *The Mystery is solved, its just Caviar!!!*


WOW!!!!!! Blimey!!!! Thanks for that. Thank god it's not the other stuff


----------

